# Snow removal insurance - NY



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

For all of you NY landscape and hardscape contractors out there, while spring is on its way, it's not too late to contact us for your snow removal insurance needs. We have been very successful including snow removal insurance into our exclusive business insurance package. If you need General Liability, Commercial Auto, Equipment and Umbrella insurance you owe it to yourself to consider our program. It's written by an "A' rated NYS licensed carrier and includes lots of coverage enhancements at no additional cost plus it's as much as 30% less expensive than other carrier's rates that we have reviewed. Fore more information feel free to contact Ben Palmeri at Archer A. Associates Inc at 516-233-3515 or [email protected].
Qutoes are free and we make housecalls! Thanks for reading!
Ben


----------

